# How do you choose someone else and your kids 3 days a week?



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

My wife came to me in September .....we were having trouble but the 2 months prior everything turned around....life was pretty good....doing things with the kids every weekend....I could tell she was distant but hoped it was just due to our previous troubles...September she says she has been having an affair for the past 3 months....I was devastated..... Mad as he'll but forgave her for the kids to at least try.....now it's 6 months later....she lives with her mom (who lives 10 houses down from me) and we have seen each other here and there....she is still with him and says she still loves me .....I guess I don't want to say I gave up but I just let go ....we have not really contacted each other outside of pick ups for the kids on the weekend in weeks.....I guess this is it? Never been here before don't know what to expect.....miss my 2 year old little girl and 6 year old little boy like crazy the nights I don't have them....if you still love me? How can this be good enough? Why not at least try? No piece of ass on earth would make me say good bye to my kids 3 times a week....she cheated on her previous husband....and on me .....on on him with me.....guess I should have seen it....how are people that shallow....my little girl is so beautiful ....I just don't understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

She's a serial cheater. Did you mess with her while she was still married to the last husband? If so, you need to remember this adage, "If she will cheat with you, she'll cheat on you.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hard to feel sorry for you bro given that yiou were the other man when she cheated on her first husband. You're not going to find alot of sympathy on this board.

Your wife is what she is: a wh0re. Move on to something better and forget about her.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Karma is a very mean *****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

calif_hope said:


> Karma is a very mean *****!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First off before you all judge me ... I was not the person she cheated on her first husband with... We got together while they were separated waiting the ridiculous year in south Carolina to get divorced... So no karma here... Looking for support not ridicule. I fell for the I did it cause my marriage was bad bull crap ... We have children that deserve better than this ... I would not cheat with her while she or anyone else was married... So be nice or screw off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

what give her the right to drag the kids outta their home? other than getting that sitution squared away, hate to say this but your stbxw is a ho. her past proves it. divorce and move on. is the om married?


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

67flh said:


> what give her the right to drag the kids outta their home? other than getting that sitution squared away, hate to say this but your stbxw is a ho. her past proves it. divorce and move on. is the om married?


11 years older a Doctor ... Psychiatrist ... And has been separated from his wife for 5 years ...she is a ho
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are going to have to help me with some of these abbreviations.... I am new to the site and don't know what some of these mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh and it gets better...he is a doctor but he's broke....been in a custody battle with his wife for 5 years and does not have a pot to piss in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

You know.. I think you should let go. 
Divorce her and move to the After Divorce board. 

Reconciling how your wife could throw away family and access is not possible. Mine did that with a married guy..

You still have a family. it is smaller. It is you and the kids. The nights they are away you GO OUT. You get YOUR LIFE moving.

Sorry man.


----------



## BruinsB (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks ING....I think you are right ...just hurts... as we all know...you never think its going to happen to you....I just cant understand how she could do this and not even try...for our kids. I dont even mean that spiritually more just comprehension....as a father I would walk through hell for my children...jump in front of a train and not blink an eye...I seriously think there is something mentally off with her.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

BruinsB said:


> Thanks ING....I think you are right ...just hurts... as we all know...you never think its going to happen to you....I just cant understand how she could do this and not even try...for our kids. I dont even mean that spiritually more just comprehension....as a father I would walk through hell for my children...jump in front of a train and not blink an eye...I seriously think there is something mentally off with her.


This is the thing I find hard too, sure I may be hard to live with and I may be at work and not paying attention but I do that because my kids come first. I find it pretty possible to comprehend leaving me and the kids behind for an itch in her pants too, still, she " Fell in Love" 

They need you to be the stable person. The person who is strong now. Get your ass over to Life After Divorce. The waters are calmer and we try and work our way thought the crap, but also look to the future.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

BruinsB said:


> Thanks ING....I think you are right ...just hurts... as we all know...you never think its going to happen to you....I just cant understand how she could do this and not even try...for our kids. I dont even mean that spiritually more just comprehension....as a father I would walk through hell for my children...jump in front of a train and not blink an eye...I seriously think there is something mentally off with her.


Yeah... she's a cheater. 

Wake up. She won't change. She will cheat on every man she has a relationship with. 

Cheaters cheat because they're cheaters.


----------

